# Microwaves - A question..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay, I have read up a little on various threads about Microwaves in Vans.
I understand that a microwave needs more power as it initially starts up, ie a 700watt output oven may use about 1200watts input...
Now camping "low wattage" microwaves seem to be 550 watts out at 900 watts input but cost more that double in price of a cheapy supermarket model.

So my question is, If I buy a cheap £30 700 watt microwave and using it on a lower power setting ie 70-80% then is this gonna cut down on the input power to make it useable on a low amp hook up ???
PS.. no plans for use via invertor, just when on longer campsite stays.

The theory seems right to me unless someone can advise otherwise...

Cheers.. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, because low power is achieve by duty cycle, not a lower instantaneous power.

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used a normal smallish microwave in last caravan and this MH, I did not even consider this 

If when in france we on a 6 amp supply we simply do not use


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The 6amp max sites are the one's I am thinking about..
Off to Spain on 20th Oct and was considering taking a microwave but I know some sites can be limited on amps.....
I did locate a 500w version on ebay and the shop was only a few miles away from me BUT out of stock as they get them in to order. £66....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> Okay, I have read up a little on various threads about Microwaves in Vans.
> I understand that a microwave needs more power as it initially starts up, ie a 700watt output oven may use about 1200watts input...
> Now camping "low wattage" microwaves seem to be 550 watts out at 900 watts input but cost more that double in price of a cheapy supermarket model.
> 
> ...


its also not just start up current all the time the microwave is heating about 1.2 to 1.4 times more power is used from the mains than is put out in microwave power.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a samsung junior microwave rated at 500w M Wave which uses 800w power. I may consider selling it soon as we have just changed van and I dont really need it.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't use mine unless I have 10amps minimum and I'm not running anything else at the time (except a couple of lights).


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Microwaves*

We have a "Camping" microwave (550W) and have used it just about everywhere in Western Europe including Italy with no problems.
On occasion I can even use it with my 750W generator but on occasion it fails to work, don't know why.
We have also used a 1250W Bravoska just about everywhere, this just seems to pull what it can get and makes do.

Steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all..
I think i'll wait till were back in 4 weeks time and then go for the low wattage camping version.. Save any hassles, plus it may fit in our cupboard a bit easier...

Off in the mornin... Yipee


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > its also not just start up current all the time the microwave is heating about 1.2 to 1.4 times more power is used from the mains than is put out in microwave power.
> ...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE used a cheepo microwave that you can ajust the power setting on very low amp sites with no problems.
Just make sure you check the site amps and then turn the power down if it is low. It will still do the job but take longer.

If the power is included in the price then does it matter how long it takes.

Andy


----------

